# Notropis winterfest?



## chromis (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

pflegt hier jemand Notropis im Gartenteich und hat Erfahrungen mit der Überwinterung dieser Fische?

Notropis lutrensis(Rotflossenorfe) wird öfters mal im Zoohandel angeboten, fällt aber von der Körperform völlig aus dem Rahmen der anderen Notropis-Arten und gehört inzwischen auch in die Gattung Cyprinella.

Mich selbst würde aber speziell Notropis chrosomus interessieren, ein unverschämt bunter Fisch, in Form und Größe unseren Elritzen sehr ähnlich.
Herkunft ist Alabama, dürfte dem Klima an meinem Wohnort(Oberrhein) schon recht nahe kommen.

Ein Foto von diesem Fisch gibt's hier:


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Luna-ch (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hallo Rainer

Die Chrosomus kann man in Temp. 5-24 Grad halten,
d.h. Ueberwinterung im Teich wird schwierig sein.
Mir gefällt dieser Fisch auch farblich sehr.
Ich halte auch Guppy und Platy im kleinen Teich über den
Sommer, aber im Winter kommen sie ins Haus.

Gruss
Conny


----------



## Alfred.Juchems (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hallo, Kann mich nun dazu nicht gerade äußern, da ich diese Art erst vor wenigen Tagen in einer Handlung entdeckt habe. Da ich seit frühester Kindheit Elritzen gefangen habe, die gab es, da wo ich meine Kindheit verbrachte, noch in Massen im See und Bach und so bin ich dann wohl auch zur Aquaristik gekommen, fielen mir diese Tiere gleich auf. Zwar etwas kleiner als die Elritzen in meinem Teisch, dafür aber weit bunter, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen die Tiere zu kaufen. Der Preis war horrend, vieleicht weis ja jemand wo man da preiswerter ran kommt um einen großen Schwarm zu bekommen, aber Aquarianer sind halt gern etwas :crazy . Würde aber auch gerne wissen, wer mit dieser Art Erfahrung gesammelt hat.


----------



## chromis (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hi,

billig gibt's die Burschen nicht, 15 Euro solltest Du pro Tier schon rechnen. Manche verkaufen sogar nur Männer  

Zu Pflege(auch zu meinen positiven Freilanderfahrungen) und zu ein paar Problemen mit diesen Fischen gibt's hier zwei threads:

http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=14452&pageNo=1
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=19809


----------



## Marlowe (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Auf keinen Fall draußen überwintern!

Die Literatur gibt unterste Toleranzwerte von 10 oder(!) 15 Grad an.
Obwohl in Nordamerika Vorkommen des Notropis L. im Mai laichen (Quelle: MERGUS), also in kälteren Regionen, kommen die dort niemals auf unsere Kältegrade.


----------



## Marlowe (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Sorry, Du meintest ja den Chrosomus.

Zumindest habe ich mal wieder meinen Senf dazu gegeben, wenn auch nicht zum Thema!


----------



## chromis (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hi Marlowe,

ich glaub da meistens nur, was ich auch probiert habe. Da ich in einer klimatisch günstig gelegenen Gegend wohne, hab ich es dieses Jahr versucht und es hat einwandfrei geklappt(siehe link). Nach Aussagen eines Freundes, der eine zeitlang in den USA gelebt hat, sind die klimatischen Unterschiede gar nicht so gravierend.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Marlowe (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Stimmt, Du hast recht. Sogar innerhalb Deutschlands schwanken die 
Wetterverhältnisse stark.

Nachdem Du mir allerdings so geniale Auskunft wg. des Ocellatus gegeben
hattest, wollte ich mich mal revanchieren.:smoki 

Ging glatt ins Beinkleid, aber der Versuch ehrt mich! 

Ich blätterte sogar in meiner (ich bin ja so stolz auf meine Bände) Mergus-Nachschlagssammlung (endlich mal ein deutsches Wort), da mich diese Thematik auch sehr interessiert.

Hier auf dieser Seite muß ich wohl lange suchen, bis ich einem über bin!
Nix wie hier daheim, wo ich mal den Wichtigen machen kann!


----------



## wp-3d (7. März 2009)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hi Rainer,

wie haben deine Notropis chrosomus den Winter im Teich überstanden ?

Ich hatte ja Bammel und habe meine im Herbst ins Haus geholt, so konnten sie sich noch vermehren. 
Zwischendurch kamen sie 6 Wochen zur Winterpause in den Keller.
Selbst beim Absenken der Temperatur laichten sie bei 18°C noch einmal ab.
Danach war bei ca.13 °C erst einmal paar Wochen Ruhe.
Nach der Winterpause mit Temperaturerhöhung ging die Balz wieder los.

Nun kann ich meinen Schwarm aufstocken und die ersten vom letzten Jahr noch diesen Monat in Farbe abgeben.


----------



## chromis (9. März 2009)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hi Werner,

gehofft hatte ich es, nach diesem Winter aber nicht dran geglaubt. Dennoch sind vor ein paar Tagen die ersten Notropis wieder herumgeschwommen. Ob es wirklich alle Exemplare sind, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich bin aber wirklich postiv überrascht, dass zumindest einige Tiere noch da sind. Denn selbst bei uns am Oberrhein war der Winter extrem und der Teich über Wochen durchgehend dick mit Eis versehen.


----------



## wp-3d (10. März 2009)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hallo Rainer,

wie ich bemerke bist du hier in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so aktiv, daher freut es mich das du meine Frage noch gefunden hast.

Auch in meinem Interesse finde ich es Suuuuuuper das die ersten zu sehen sind.
Hoffentlich kommen noch alle zum Vorschein.

Es sind doch robuste Kerlchen und wir sind eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## chromis (10. März 2009)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hallo Werner,

zumindest sind sie robuster als ich dachte. Ob sie auf Dauer wirklich in allen Gegenden Deutschlands winterfest sind, wage ich immer noch zu bezweifeln.

Schade nur, dass diese Art meist als Warmwasserfisch verkauft wird, viele Züchter nur Männer verkaufen und wenn ich halbwüchsige Tiere in voller Laichfärbung im Verkaufsbecken sehe, dann weiß ich auch, was da ins Wasser geschüttet wurde. Diese Vermutung habe ich hier schon mal geäußert:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=14452&pageNo=1
Vielleicht sollt man mal die Dopingfahndung schicken


----------



## jochen (10. März 2009)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hallo,



chromis schrieb:


> zumindest sind sie robuster als ich dachte. Ob sie auf Dauer wirklich in allen Gegenden Deutschlands winterfest sind, wage ich immer noch zu bezweifeln.



mhmmmmmmmmm...

Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich unseren Teich als Versuchskaninchen umwandeln,
hatte seit Silvester geschlossene Eisdecke, seit heute wieder Wasser und Fische...:freu in Sicht. Teilweise schwimmen immer noch 5-10 cm dicke Eisschollen auf dem Wasser.

Wenn es hier klappt, dann klappt es auch mit der Nachbarin...ähhh N. chrosomus...

PS,

ja so ein knalliges Männchenbecken verlockt schon gewaltig...:shock


----------



## wp-3d (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

wie berichtet kamen meine Notropis im Herbst zum überwintern in ein Aquarium ins Haus. 
Heute morgen beim Rundgang um den Teich entdeckte ich einen Mini Notropis ca.3 cm lang und putzmunter.  

Wenn es dieser Winzling über den Winter zeitweise bei 1°C Wassertemperatur https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=205194#post205194 geschafft hat, so dürften ausgewachsene und kräftige Tiere auch bei uns im Lipperland den Winter im Teich überstehen.


----------



## AxelU (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Notropis winterfest?*

Hallo Leute,

im Bergischen Land (bei Köln) haben die Notropis den Winter überlebt. Allerdings nicht die zuletzt gebohrenen. Die Fische haben bis in den späten Herbst hinein für Nachwuchs gesorgt, so dass mehrere 100 ca. 1 cm lange Jungtiere in das Wintereis mussten. Die sind jetzt nicht mehr da. Nur die Frühgeborenen mit ca. 2-3 cm Länge haben es geschaft und die einige Alttiere. Aber auch davon nicht alle. Das war aber zu erwarten, da anscheinend im Zoohandel inzwischen nur noch Massezuchten sind, die viel zu warm gehalten und gezüchtet wurden und selbst keinen Winter mehr draußen erlebt haben. Wenn ich die Kleinen alle im Aquarium überwintert hätte, hätte ich jetzt bestimmt an die 1000 Jungtiere und das von 12 Elternexemplaren. Diese Fische sind so enorm vermehrungsfreudig, dass da einfach große Verluste sein müssen, sonst würden die in der Natur die Gewässer übervölkern.

Über Ostern sind die Alttiere schon wieder bunt geworden und ich glaube die Vermehrerei geht bald wieder los. 

Axel


----------

